# What to do with poop



## tjbrend (May 28, 2013)

I live in the country and have no garbage pick up. I'd prefer not to burn the bedding from the coop and brooder. What can I do with it? Can the bedding and poop go in my compost? I the material was hay but is now pine shavings. I've also been throwing the busted eggs in my garden. Is that helpful or would it be better to go straight into compost? I'm new to chicken raising and composting. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

You can compost it


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Compost it. I'm in the woods with no garbage pick up either. As for broken eggs I give them back to the flock same with the empty shells from cooking.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

It makes excellent compost!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i compost mine also


----------

